# [UaVS] The Silver Door OoC Thread



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

Here's how the Characters stand for the
'Under a Vaulted Sky:The Silver Door' game.

KitanaVorr: Enraela Ferach Drow Cleric 4
Dalamar: Arngen Delushani Drow Rogue2/Fighter 1
Caliber: Wesellu Ferach Drow Mage(Diviner) 4
Jemal: Gentaria Ferach Drow Cleric 2/Ranger 1
Leopold:Jikkul, Half-Ogre Barbarian 2/Fighter1
Garyh: Brogark Redtooth, Hobgoblin Fighter 6
Krizzel: Grolvus Blacktongue, Bugbear Rogue 3
Serpenteye: Vitrene Ferach,Cleric of Vaeraun 3/Sorcerer 1


I'm not in a massive hurry to start this very second, as it's X-Mas and all (one of the few times I get to visit my Folks), but I would like choices so that I can email the characters to you all.I will start within a day or two of having them all posted, and I do check frequently (and I want to prove myself right that these games can move along).


Thanks,Ron/Uriel


----------



## Jemal (Dec 23, 2002)

Does't really matter that much, they all look pretty good.  I'll stick with Gentaria (Can't decide between Genny and Tara as nicknames)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

Ha, I was actually emailing you to ask you to choose, guess I'll delete it 
Genny: Drow with Nicknames... (shudder, some things are even more Horrific than Lolth's Tests).
OK, 4 down, 4 to go.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

where in the name of pete is the PC choices? where can i pick them from i don't see a link..


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

Edited for needless content

Thanks


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

read the other thread...i need some info on the half-ogre...he's mine pending that..


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

Vitrene Ferach
                         Drow Cleric of Vaeraun 3
                         Vitrene is a minor member of the Ferach family, being the son of Duchess
                         Rimphoria's cousin.Vitrene is the barely tolerated Cleric of Vauraun in the Court, as
                         Rimphoria feels that his Presence (though laughable to her) is amusing.
                         What Vitrene thought The Duchess did not know is that Vitrene would readily ally
                         and merge with House Saerenlu, who have been making blasphemous overtures to
                         Her regarding Her becoming the Consort of Duke Alfertaich. Of course the Duchess
                         (known as the Lady of Secrets) knows.Vitrene is bitter and disheartened on his
                         inclusion in whatever 'Mission' he has been summoned for, but there was no time
                         to run, a half-dozen of the Duchess' guards escorted him to the Throne Room. Oh
                         well, perhaps he would live, the Trickster did Favor him, did he not?

                         Jikuul
                         Half-Ogre Barbarian 2/Fighter 1
                         Jikuul (which means Death in Drow)is an odd story to say the least. Years ago,
                         the Duchess purchased a young brute from Duergar Slavers who had taken him
                         from a tribe of Ogres conquered in a War. The child seemed unusually intelligent
                         for an Ogre, and was smaller as well. When the Priestess Divined that he was part
                         Human, she had to have such an Oddity. Rimphoria kept the young Jikuul
                         (originally called merely 'Pet')on a chain, using him for a servant (an often beaten
                         one, as he was quite clumsy compared to a Drow). Jikuul bore it all with dignity,
                         for truth be known, it was far better treatment than the Ogres of his tribe gave
                         him. The Duchess took more of a shine to Jikuul as he grew, treating him less like
                         an animal and more like a Servant.Rumors say that she used him in other ways, as
                         he was quite exotic and large compared to the spindly Drow, and Rimphoria's Lusts
                         are legendary amongst the Houses of 
                         Thelaru 'acli.A few years ago, Rimphoria felt the desire (or merely a whim) to test
                         the Half-Ogre, so she entered him into The Pits to test his mettle. A few bouts
                         later, the name Jikuul, or Death, was given him (as well as being branded upon his
                         chest) and her toy became a brutal Gladiator.Now, Rimphoria feels it neccessary
                         to include someone totally devoted to her, unlike her fawning and murderous
                         Offsring on the Mission.
                         Truth be known, Jikuul is the only member of the Mission Rimphoria would be
                         saddenned to lose.

The little background blurb is all I have posted for any of the characters, because I wanted folks to pick based on initial interest instead of which character had the best stuff etc...
They are all characters I would happily play.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

I am using material froma variety of sources, most prominantly the Quinessential Series from Mongoose. As an example, Jikkul has the 'Gladiatorial Slave' background, which grants proficiency with 3 Exotic Weapons at the expense of all starting money except for 1D6 GP. All but moot, since he is a 6th level character now, but very fun for a 1st level (My Skaven in Kamard's Echoes of Empire game barely was able to afford a hunk of meat and some bread..but he has a Bola and
a kukri Woohoo!


----------



## garyh (Dec 23, 2002)

I will stick to my Hobgoblin choice, Uriel.

This should be fun!!


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

can you post what the STAT bonus' the half-ogres get? Any special abilities? What pros and cons they have? I don't have the ToH so i can't create him without it..


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 23, 2002)

Woohoo!  Got logged in 

Alright, I want to stick with the bugbear.  This looks like it'll be a lot of fun 

I'm also interested in the big drow political game whenever it gets started up.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

Leopold:can you post what the STAT bonus' the half-ogres get? Any special abilities?
                         What pros and cons they have? I don't have the ToH so i can't create him
                         without it..

The characters are all Pregens, as stated in the original post <in the IC Forum thread>

Here are the stats for Half-Ogres
+6 Str, +4 Con, -2 Int, -2 Cha.

Darkvision 60',
+2D8 HP,
+1 BaB,
+3 Fort Saves
Weapon Focus Feat,Ogre Blood (as Half Orc blood to orcs, etc...items for Ogres affect/work for them),
+2 Natural Armor,
Base Move 30',
Climb +1, Spot +2, Listen +2
Favored Class:Barbarian
ECL +3


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

good..now i can use it elsewhere as well...he's mine! big, ugly, and bad to the bone...and serves the drow mistress...excellent...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

Just waiting to hear from Serpenteye before I send out the Characters.
Could everyone that I haven't emailed/hasn't emailed me yet do so,please? Thanks.

bluehead69@yahoo.com

I would say we can start tomorrow,, but I realize that folks are doiny the Holiday thing, so I'll officially give it a Thursday start. I will post some Intro (more like a novel,sorry, but I'm rather fond of descriptors and detailed posts. I hope nobody minds that).

So, I will be rolling the dice etc, and I will inform people of things that only they would know
(If Arngen notices a Secret door, I will tell him of it, not just post 'secretly' to him.I'm not a Killer DM (quite the opposite in RL, actually), but some of these folks may Die :O. Well, at least you guys/girls didn't raise them from 1st Level.
I won't feel SO bad.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2002)

I'm off for a while, X-Mas shopping and all of that.
I'll be back around 7PM(It's 1PM here now), hopefully Serpenteye will have posted by then, so that things can get under way.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 23, 2002)

I so can't wait to crush those week and spindly critters who dare interfere with my mistress' plan...oh they have taught me well and the swiftest way to deal with the drow is lob off the treacherous head which holds it to the body....


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2002)

I've heard from everybody except for Serpenteye.
Perhaps Serpenteye is on Holiday (not an incommon thing at this time of year). SO, I'll wait until the 26th and then, if I haven't heard from him, I guess I'll give the last character to JohnClark, who had asked to get it.
That character, as a reminder is Vitrene Ferach, the Drow Cleric of Vaeraun 3/Sorcerer 1.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 25, 2002)

said the black widow spider to the darlings in at the edge...

_
come into my realm
just a touch further
and you're there
one touch
and you're mine
one step
into the web
of invisible vines
_

*hahaaaa......*

Enraela


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

*I have advanced the characters one Level.*

I looked at the adventure again, and I have decided to up the characters by one Level, from 6th to 7th.
. I'm sure nobody minds (I would hope not)
The Characters are now as follows
KitanaVorr: Enraela Ferach Drow Cleric 5
                         Dalamar: Arngen Delushani Drow Rogue3/Fighter 2
                         Caliber: Wesellu Ferach Drow Mage(Diviner) 5
                         Jemal: Gentaria Ferach Drow Cleric 4/Ranger 1
                         Leopold:Jikkul, Half-Ogre Barbarian 2/Fighter2
                         Garyh: Brogark Redtooth, Hobgoblin Fighter 6/Hunter 1 (Path of the Sword book)
                         Krizzel: Grolvus Blacktongue, Bugbear Rogue 3/Fighter 1
                         Serpenteye: Vitrene Ferach,Cleric of Vaeraun 3/Sorcerer 1/Rogue 1


----------



## Caliber (Dec 25, 2002)

Woohoo! 3rd level spells!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

Yep, and your Bat familiar got better as well.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

yummy now i can pulverive soft black flesh that much easier...


----------



## garyh (Dec 25, 2002)

Got your e-mail, Uriel.  My hobgoblin looks like fun!!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

Yeah, I sort of shuddered looking at Him when he was all finished...Ugh.
I wish everyone else would post and let me know that they got their characters...
Except for Serpenteye...who STILL hasn't returned my email.
I'm beginning to wonder.
I wanted to start tomorrow morning, but if Serpenteye isn't onboard, then I have to make sure that a replacement is (JohnClark had asked to play)...

Hmm...maybe some development will arise  in an hour or two.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

The Hobgoblin and the Half-Ogre are the Bricks...also the 'Law' to keep those scheming Drow in line
Well..should I just go ahead and post the introduction now?
Won't hurt, I guess...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

There is a Story/Narrative then a point where you folks can talk amongst yourselves, so we could get some 'roleplayin' Started...


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *There is a Story/Narrative then a point where you folks can talk amongst yourselves, so we could get some 'roleplayin' Started... *




umm where?


Also, the 'law' will be heavily enfoced..scheming wretched drow need to be kept in line...or killed and have their entrails ring my neck..either way it has to be done..


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

"Duchess Ferach leaned forward on her Chair, the Obsidian of the armrests nearly indistinguishable from her own ebony skin. It was hard to see where the bas-relief of the Throne ended and the intricate jewelry on her arms began.
To the assembled members of the House, she seemed a Spider, poised for the attack.

Grolvus fidgeted, he wanted away, the Duchess was Evil. Grolvus was nervous, he wanted much gold, much jewels, but often he questioned his decision to serve the Drow. Perhaps he should have stayed in Unkermark, the Goblin City where he was reared. No matter, there was no escaping service to a House once you joined. Grolvus hated standing here, no…he…he was dutiful and awaited the Duchess. They could read your thoughts. They Were True Evil. A series of pokes from Arngen, the only Drow Grolvus trusted, told him of his peril unless he was still. He stilled as only his Folk could.

Arngen poked the Bugbear in the side with his finger. Two quick pokes followed by a three fingered press 'Stop-Silent' in the Drow Silent Tongue, The bugbear stopped fidgeting, realizing his peril perhaps. Arngen threw a sidelong glance at Gentaria…why did that Bitch come to the Summons. Arngen hated her more than any other Ferach, and he hated most. A weak-willed brat, in her sister's shadow, although she was a talented Cleric, was Gentaria. Arngen saw whatever the Duchess wanted from him as a chance to better his lot in the House. Oh, to have been born into House Saerenlu, where the Females knew their proper place…Careful, he thought to himself, the Duchess was not known as the Lady of Secrets for nothing. An accomplished Sorceress as well as a Priestess of the Spider Queen, Rimphoria was renowned and feared throughout the City as a diviner of Secrets of the Mind. Arngen smiled, though he stood still all the while. Yes, the dutiful Servant suited him, for a time at least.

Gentaria fumed, although she said absolutely nothing. Arngen was here as well. What did Mother need with that pathetic male. Some day Enraela would rule House Ferach, and then she would be her Second. Then Arngen would die a slow death at her hands.
She and Enraela were more than adequate for whatever Mother needed. Perhaps along with the Hobgoblin standing to her right, someone had to die for the House, and she didn't plan on dying any time soon. Yes, the brute and his Second were a necessary acquiesce to the Situation (as the Nobles referred to the viscous Civil War that stilled smoldered, if not flared within their Society). Gentaria had admiration for the Brutes, much like she held for her beloved Spiders, although a Hobgoblin was far less useful or important than a Spider, of course. A scuttling in her long white hair brought a smile to Gentaria's face.  The Crolvus (a small pet spider common to the Drow Nobles, about the size of a black widow) had just mated. Another minor movement must be the last throes of the male, as she sank her fangs into him. Gentaria grinned inwardly, yes, Spiders knew how to deal with males, and they were good for only two things. Propagating the species and then Dying. 

Brogark blanched, though he did not move, the smells in the Throne room were disgusting. Incense, he hated incense. The smoke dulled the nose, which should be ever ready for the smell of the assassin, the all too quick scent of encroaching fire, the putrid stench of the Troglodyte. Looking about him, Brogark saw a Bugbear that he did not know. A big one was he, he also seemed to be having a hard time standing still; that was bad, and as the last person to disrupt Rimphoria's Court ended up slowly being flayed alive, the bugbear had better shape up. Near at hand was a Drow that Brogark feared almost as much as Rimphoria, Enraela Ferach, the sadistic daughter of the Duchess. Brogark knew of her recent failed mission in the Caverns of Borog, where her party was ambushed and nearly killed by the Troglodyte tribe that laired there. He knew, too, of the fate of her brother (who had been one of the more sensible Drow (if that was possible) that he had met .At least he was a Warrior Brogark thought as he looked on.

Enraela waited like the Priestess she was. Composure was one of her better traits, as well as an unnatural ability to know when people were plotting against her. Her little sister stood nearby, her adoration useful for the time being. Her hatred of males was amusing, if not practical. Arngen waited nearer still, the smell of him still upon her from their trysting just prior to the Summons. His 'Hound', as she referred to the Bugbear, stood in front and to the left of him, a look of fear displayed upon his brutish features. Perhaps he was not as stupid as she had thought. Brogark and his Second were there as well. Enraela liked nobody, least of all a Hobgoblin, yet she saw his worth, and admired his dedication to the House. She would make sure that he was still around when she ascended to power. When she ascended to power, that had a nice ring to it. Mother had no plans to relinquish her throne as of now, but things change, things progress, so Lolth taught. Conflict and Strife were the natural Order. Perhaps one day Mother would have an accident or make a fatal mistake during a Ceremony. Enraela would be there to step in. Smiling wickedly to herself, the Priestess looked up as a spindly male entered and approached the throne. It was Wesellu, the disgusting little Wizard that had been Yrtchull's closest ally. She knew he plotted her Death, yet his fear of her kept him from acting. Like all males, he was dull and placid. That would be his downfall, as she would relish torturing him before a very slow death, once she had caught him and all of his other Conspirators in the circle of males who had been plotting her own demise. For now, she would let him live; he served the House dutifully, at least.

Wesellu approached nervously, the Duchess was a Cruel and fickle Female, if not an irrational one. She had seen the Wisdom of his Dream. She knew that his inclusion was necessary, since it was his Dream in the first place that began this Mission. The Dream: Wesellu remembered it vividly, the river, the stairs of darkest green, extending upwards so long it seemed that they went on Forever, the Silver Door…
The door was the Key': the Philosopher's Stone in all of this. Whatever waited beyond the Door, calling to him, that was what would save Ferach, he knew it.
Thinking back to his Audience yesterday, Wesellu quailed a moment then moved forward again.
Rimphoria had listened to him and had even seemed interested. The Audience he had been granted just after his Dream was the most terrified that he had ever had, the Duchess listened, her fingers idly caressing her 'Displeasure', the infamous knife (some say forged from the Souls of the Damned in the Abyss) that she had used thousands of times over the years on those gaining her Disfavor. The floor in front of her Throne was slick with blood, this staining his boots as he stood and told her of the Dream, it's details, even the parts that seemed odd and disjointed. When he had finished, the Duchess had spoke, a quiet and succinct sentence.
'Well, this intrigues me, take a small group, say 7 others, and explore this Dream of yours, Seer.' 
Wesellu was ecstatic, he would show the Duchess his worth, and the Dream would prove his Step-Stone to power. And that's when the Duchess shattered his Reverie.
'My daughter Enraela will lead this expedition, you will advise her. You may go now.'
This was an Order, no matter how casually spoken, and Wesellu hastened to go. 
Enraela, who had so recently murdered her own brother to facilitate her own escape from an enemy.
Wesellu had no illusions about his own chances of survival on this mission should things go badly. Wesellu glanced about at the assembled group, he did not Lead them, yet his was the Fault should things go badly. The Duchess waved a finger and a massive form stepped from the back of the room, moving up to stand beside her Throne. It was Jikull, the Half-Ogre Gladiator that Rimphoria favored (some say in a very Carnal manner as well). The brute looked at the assembled group and then his eyes settled on Vitrene Ferach.

Vitrene's eyes rolled back and forth, he wanted out of the Chamber. He felt like a Spider trapped in an even bigger Spider's web. The Duchess had 'invited' him along on some mission or other, obviously because she knew of his feelings about her and her Damned Spider Goddess. Vitrene was going to leave this very morning, a place in House Saerenlu assured, as he had several important bits of information on Ferach's Holdings. Now he was doomed, probably to Die in an 'accident' like the one that killed the Duchess' son Yrtchull last week. Gods, this was going to turn out badly.

The Duchess finally spoke, dissipating the palpable tension in the Chamber.
Several Nobles edged closer quietly, for to miss her words (and she liked to whisper in a barely audible voice so as to have excuse for torturing those who weren't paying attention to her) was Death. "We have an Opportunity," the group listened, rapt.
"Our fine Wizard here," this said with Distaste, indicating Wesellu, "has Divined that within a Smertcha (a common word for the Grey Dwarves, it also means Vermin) Ruin down the Hogrelk River lies something that might turn our Fortunes as a House around. As you all know, since the Death of our Beloved Queen, Ferach has not fared well. Treacherous Salurath has claimed much of our Rightful Lands, our Attack on Resperetch drained resources and many hungry eyes look to Ferach as the next to fall. I would have it otherwise, and so, I have decided to act upon Wesellu's Dream."
The Duchess took in the group before her.

"Enraela and Gentaria are my Beloved daughters, and Priestesses of the Holy Mother Lolth, and thus they are in charge of this Mission. Arngen Delushani and his 'Companion'…" A Noble leaned in and whispered something, "Ah, Grolvus (this said with distaste for the harsh word on her tongue) will accompany for Scouting and Stealth.
I have been told as well, that Arngen has Maps showing many features regarding the Path. Do not fail me, or our House, Arngen.
Wesellu, of course, knows the Signs and Features of the Dream, and thus of the Mission. 
 "Ah my Brogark." Rimphoria smiled wickedly, "My dutiful Hobgoblin Captain shall accompany to ensure that things go well. He is an accomplished Warrior, Loyal to our House with conviction that I sometimes wish you all (she gestures to the assembled Drow) showed. No matter, with him along I feel more confident in a successful outcome.
But I believe that some addition is in order."
Rimphoria turned a Baleful eye upon one Male Drow busy skulking near the back of the group, with several Female Guards standing behind him.
"Ah, Vitrene, my Nephew, you too, I believe, will go on this Mission to ensure that the interests of the House are met. I have recently heard rumors of unrest in several areas within my House. I would hope that you can inform me of any traitors, do you feel up to this?" Rimphoria fingered her ever-present Displeasure visibly, the knife slick with blood from the last victim (who still twitched and moaned in the background, where he was discarded for her later attentions).
"Yes, my Beloved Duchess," Vitrene steadied himself, regaining his composure, bowing and then standing straight at attention once again.
"Good, well, just in case there are any Traitors within the group…" The form of Jikull stepped down from the Platform, moving to stand directly behind a visibly pale Vitrene.
"Jikull, make sure that Vitrene returns intact from this Mission, you will be well rewarded." There was such a lewd cast to the last statement that even the unsubtle Bugbear raised a startled brow.
"Yes, my Mistress" was the Half-Ogre's reply.

Rimphoria sighed and waved her hand. "Leave my Presence now." Urtoth will give you the details of the Mission."

The form of Urtoth the Seneschal stepped forward, his manner brusque. "Follow me, and do keep up."


Following the Servant out of the Chamber, the group passes several contingents of soldiers shoring up holes in the wall, or replacing flagstones in the floors and chambers. These were tough times, and everyone was expected to help wherever the House needed.
After a long walk of nearly 20 minutes, they had wended their way down several staircases, a few unknown even to Enraela and Gentaria. Ending in a small chamber lit dimly by phosphorescent fungi, the Seneschal turned once again to the assembled group.
"I don't have to tell all of you how important this Mission may be to the House. Do not fail the Mistress."
Urtoth indicated several packs near a small iron door. Take these packs, they contain additional gear. As well, there is a boat waiting at the Quay on the Hogrelk River. The tunnel past that door will take you out under the Outer Wall and into the cover of the Lerondyl Forest (a Giant Mushroom forest to the South of the City). The River trip is an estimated 40 Miles, and several of you possess the skills needed to Navigate it. Besides that, we have a Boatman at the river already to Pilot for you. May Lolth be with you."
Urtoth turns and departs, leaving you all with the sound of dripping water and the pungent smell of Mold.

Each of you receives the following Gear Package
Backpack containing
1 Week Trail Rations, 2 Water skins (full),
4 torches, 2 flaks of oil,
Tinder Twigs (6), 50' spidersilk rope & grapnel,
1 potion cure moderate wounds 2D8+3 (clearly labeled)
1 potion cure light wounds 1D8+1 (clearly labeled)


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

do we post here are are you going to setup a thread for us to post in??


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

I wasn't going to start until tomorrow, especially since I haven't heard back from Serpenteye yet...
We can just use this one, I'll change the name to 'Under a Vaulted Sky:The Silver Door'
I'm probably going to go do X-Mas type things now, but I'll leave this thing on and check back in a bit later. BTW, Leopold (and everyone)
Email me with any gear/potions/whatever that you bought with your extra cash, as well as Spells and such : Leopold, you have an Exotic Weapon Feat I left open to personalize with, let me know what you picked. Thanks.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

what books are we using again? Can i pick one from bastion press' arms & armor??


----------



## Uriel (Dec 26, 2002)

*A FEW GAME NOTES*

Official 'What is OK' book list.
The Core, as well as the Forgottewn Realms stuff,
The Quintessential Guides,the Fantasy Flight Games books (Path of the Sword, Path of Magic, Spells&Spellcraft), Book of Vile Darkness.
I will be using the Tome of Horrors as well as other sources for Creatures (some kept secret for now).
I will do all dice rolling and I will inform you each of pertinent info via email that you notice, come across,discover etc...
I do use the Instant Death Rules (20,followed by 20 followed by Crit = Death <DMG pg 64 Instant Kill>).
A few things are changed as far as class skills (Noted in the sheets of those who have been affected).
The characters had a rather high point start, as can be seen from their stats. As well, I take the 'half number' as a minimum for HP (5 for a D10, 6 for a D12 etc...).
Each character has a House Ferach Pendant.
For the actual 'Ferach' Drow, these are most useful, for the non-Ferach Drow, less so, and for the non-Drow, even less powerful;These were not included in the starting money that I allocated for each character (which was a number somewhere around 22-25,000GP). The characters are not all exactly even in gear, but discrepancies are very minor.
The Drow Poison on their bolts was also not factored in to starting cash, as I felt that issuing such would be standard for a Mission such as this.
OK, any other questions, feel free to ask in this (now the Under a Vaulted Sky-The Silver Door:OoC Thread) Thread.

POSTING: I would like to wait until each character posts before moving the 'Story' posts along; If someone can't post for a bit, but they send me (via email) actions etc... that will fascillitate me posting for them, then that works as well. I would like to keep this game moving fairly quickly. Since most of the characters (all Drow, Grolvus and maybe the other two) possess the Silent-Tongue language, emails to each other are Ok, as long as the messages are simple ones that you could coney with it (think of it as 'Drow Shorthand'. Any plotting etc should be done via email, with a copy sent to me as well.This is an honor thing (you folks, not the honorless Dogs that are the Drow, of course).I hope this goes well, as I would like to use it for the Political Overgame when I do start that up.
OK, play em like you like em, as you are all welcome to keep playing these characters in future games (The ones that survive, as, while I am far from a Killer-DM, these are Dark and Dangerous times, and I am pulling few punches).

EXP: I will be awarding experience points based on 'roleplaying' as well as problem solving/monsters/traps etc... Also, if characters do 'level' during the game (and their Exp are secret as of now, near 21,000-23,000 each right now), I will inform  the player. I don't mind leveling-up as long as it makes sense.
Brogark gaining a level of fighter makes sense, if he decides he wants to become a Cleric, that will take some work.

That's it for now, please keep all OoC comments either here or in Email, as appropriate.

Thanks, Uriel

(Yes, the campaign is set in the FR, but far from Menzoberranzan. As far as the players (the Drow, anyways) know, that City is just a name of a Drow City somewhere else in the World. With Teleportation limited as it is in the Underdark
<Faerzress, the radiation that keeps Scrying (-4 checks) and Teleportation to a minimum (1 Mile max even for Word of Recall,Refuge etc...>,Thelaru 'acli is the main Drow Metropolis in this part of the Underdark.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Just wanted to say: Great game! Nice atmosphere, very threatening indeed.

(if you need another player: gijsvanbilsen@hotmail.com)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 27, 2002)

THE GAME: I am still waiting to hear back from a few folks (including one unconfirmed Player), then I will post the next DM post. Hopefully late tonight after I get off of work, or tomorrow afternoon, my time.

I'll try to post from work (We have computer kiosks all over the Nightclub where I work.




Thanks for the compliments Timothy.
I am going to be starting (very soon) two other Under a Vaulted Sky games, neither of which will be my  Political 'Over Game', but both of which will affect it's starting Situation/Resources.

I hesitate to mention them, because I am not ready yet for 'I want in's!', but (going against his better judgement), 1 focuses on the uneasy Githyanki/Githzerei Alliance against the Illithid
(with plenty of Drow 'Help'), while the other game  involves another House and their desperate attempt to stay afloat as they try to catch their breath in the proverbial 'Eye of the Storm'.
I am holding off on the Gith game for a bit, because I need to familiarize myself better with the Psionics in 3E.

I should have something up regarding them each in about 3 days. 5-8 players apiece, with new blood overall, hopefully (although I am enjoying the posts/emails from these fine folks quite a bit.
Perhaps some overlap after all.



-Uriel


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

i want in for a githyanki psychi warrior!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 27, 2002)

Leopold,

Enraela does not "prattle" or "curse"...lol got the wrong Ferach for that.  She's the cold calm one


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

they all prattle and curse for my good...scheming vile trecherous drow...


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Great, more games!

As I love political games, you'll probarly see me in the eye of the stom game. I'm not familiar with psionics, but since I have to keep up with Garyh (see sig) I'll go into that if you'll have me.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2002)

THE GAME: Well, someone else told me that Jemal(Gentaria Ferach) is on Vacation for a few days, and I have sorted out the miscommunication with Serpenteye (Vitrene Ferach), he can post regularly, starting Sunday.
That means that we need to do some flavor text/ PC interaction prior to that (that's always fun, anyways...). On that note, I'm shooting off a quick Post.

OTHER GAMES: I will probably start the 'Eye of the Storm' game first.
The game focuses on House Resperetch, a Drow House sorely hit by the recent Upheavals (ironically, it was House Ferach that caused the damage).
Needless to say, the two Houses are less than friendly.
Eye of the Storm is a stealth mission to reach the Outlying Resperetch Stronghold in the Hinterlands to the East (Yaru'alith, or Steel Eye Hold) that border the lands of Umbarg, the Stone Giant King.
The Goal is to inform the Hold of events in Thelaru 'acli and bring aid to the beleagered House back in their home lands.
The party will be six strong, with JOHNCLARK and TIMOTHY getting an auto-in if they want one.
The charaters are (roughly):

Drow Cleric of Lolth or Selvatarm 5
Drow Sorcerer 5
Drow Fighter 2/Rogue 3
Gnoll Ranger 2/Hunter 3
Duergar Fighter 3/Hunter 2
Tiefling Wizard 5 or Wizard 3/Rogue 2

This group has less access to Clerical Aid, as the House lost a huge portion of it's Lolth Priestesses (and thus, the adventure is being led by a Cleric of the Warlike Selvatarm, instead of Lolth).

I am sketchng out the characters this weekend. Again, I am trying to get a few new people, thus making the inevitable cross-pollinating easier down the road.
OK off to work.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

i'm out for that one...count me in when you get that githyanki quest up and running...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2002)

A note on the other thread.
I initially wanted to keep OoC comments out of that one. This seems like it may become tedious, however, folks constantly having to switch back and forth between the two.
So, I'd like to reiterate/redefine my statement. 
I merely want to keep non-topic comments out of that one ("Anyone seen The Two Towers yet?" etc...).
Asking for skill checks and such is perfectly Ok, although anythng that you want to do in 'sneaky mode' should still be emailed.

I realize that I never gave decriptions of House Ferach's Insignia (which is on your Pendant).
Ferach is a fairly devout Lolth worshipping House, and their insignia reflects that.
The Pendants are silver (about 3" diameter), in the shape of a spider. The 'knuckles' of the legs are tiny bits of bloodstone, while the abdomen is a smooth polished Obsidian.Upon the Abdomen is the miniscule form of an Elf, some say Corellon Larethian, crucified upon a lightly done web relief done directly onto the Obsidian in silver tracery.

The Fungus mentioned in the passage (which will be in a small docket that I send out giving various common features/notes on the underdark ) give off a faint glow. While not as strong as a torch, the fungus does increase darkvision ranges by an additional 20'.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey Gang,

My email is acting Crazy.
I saw (via yahoo messenger) notice of an email from Jemal and Krizzel, but a 'temporary problem' message was what I got when checking...then NEITHER message was there. So, lemme know what they were, Please.

Thanks.
Uriel/Ron


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 2, 2003)

Just resent it.  Let me know if it comes through.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 2, 2003)

BTW, weren't there three midges left with the main party?  Only two were killed I thought...


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 9, 2003)

I decided to try making Grolvus while I was at heromachine.com.  Let me know what you think:


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 10, 2003)

I like the bottom one 

Here's one for Enraela....


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

Uriel,

Yes, Plot & Poison is great!  I have only flipped through it once or twice so far but it makes me want to run my own drow game


----------



## Uriel (Feb 3, 2003)

Just so you folks know, I am keeping track of EXP, not just for monsters killed, but for role playing amongst yourselves and with the NPCs encountered, as well as in email with me. While nobody has yet gaind a level, as a group, you are close (It takes a lot of EXP to advance a party of eight...).

The Behirs and the Hydrodaemons were worth a fair penny.

BTW, opinions on this: Would you like me to post creatures from non-standard sources in a Rogues thread? So far, I've used the Half-Ogre, the Quickling and the Hydro Daemon from the 'Tome of Horrors' from Necromancer games-my absolute fave non-core book to date...bringing back the Monsters of Old!I could put them in our OoC thread as welll/instead. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2003)

> Would you like me to post creatures from non-standard sources in a Rogues thread? So far, I've used the Half-Ogre, the Quickling and the Hydro Daemon from the 'Tome of Horrors' from Necromancer games-my absolute fave non-core book to date...bringing back the Monsters of Old!I could put them in our OoC thread as welll/instead.




Sure, that would be cool.  I don't really think we need a rogues gallery thread so you could just put them here, if you'd like.


----------



## Caliber (Feb 4, 2003)

Sure I wouldn't mind.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Also to let people know

real-life is catching up fast, so for the next week or so I won't be able to post as often as I normally do unless i can get a few things done first

I'll try to post at least once a day on every thread and definitely at least once a day on the threads I DM.




It seems to be slow all over the boards these days anyways.  Bad connection problems all over.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2003)

Please note, you have all gained a Level. See the IC thread as far as the resolution of the Kuo-Toa encounter.
I finished it in auto, since folks seemto be having a few problems posting, and it was pretty much a foregone conclusion as to the outcome.
Anyways, let me know about rest, Healing and exploring the Kuo-Toa cave off to the side of the River Tunnel

Thanks-Uriel


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

ok

I haven't had a chance to look at Enraela's stats yet, but I'll send her updated self maybe this weekend.

Real life has been getting difficult of late.

How bad is everyone injured? Should we rest and make some healing tea?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2003)

Damage to the Party

Arngen: 10
Brogark: 62 HP
Enraela: 13 HP
Gentaria: 24 HP
Grolvus: 34 HP
Jikull: 47 HP
Vitrene: 23 HP
Wesellu: 8 HP

Brogark's Doom should wear off soon.

Still waiting on updated characters from most, though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 9, 2003)

ok

then I suggest we all go rest and heal up get in some rping which will give people time to update their characters.  I'm sure they're like me, trying to decide what level to go up in, what spells to choose and finding time to sit down and work it all out


----------



## Uriel (Apr 20, 2003)

OK, folks. It's been  quite some time since I let you know that you had leveled and asked for revised charaters.
I still do not have characters from Kitana, Serpenteye,Krizzel and 
Leopold.

I understand that real-life gets in the way, but I have seen a couple of those names frequently in other threads, and frankly I am starting to wonder if folks are still interested in this one.
Please let me know either way...

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry Uriel, I should have posted sooner. I could have posted sooner, even though there was much that was distracting me. Foremost of that was the sudden and unexpected death of my uncle. I've been spending a lot of time with my mother and her family, trying to offer what comfort I could. Even though I'm not personally grieving (much), people I care about do and need my support.

Also, I've been having some difficulty getting into character with Vitrene, I don't really feel like he's my PC. Nor do I feel like he has a clear place in the group. My lack of knowledge about drow society and the clergy of Vaerun in particular has not made that any easier. I'm dissatisfied with my performance in the game and that has led to a gradual reduction in the rate and length of my posts. The obvious talent of the other players and the DM has, while it makes me retain my interest in the game, made me increasingly self-conscious about posting.   

Ah, well, I'll post my leveled-up Vitrene and then we'll just have to see what happens. Maybe I'll get inspired. I'm not ready to quit yet. You're too good a DM to abandon like that.
______

Vitrene Ferach
Drow Cleric of Vaeraun 4/ Sorcerer 1 */Rogue 1
* Monte Cook's Sorcerer.

Alignment: CE
Domains: Drow, Trickery
(Spells & Powers) Dragon Blood: +2 Bluff, +2 Intimidate, -2 Ride, -2 Animal Handling.

Str 10 +0  
Dex 18 +4  
Con 12 +1    
Int 16 +3 
Wis 16 +3
Cha 16 +3

HP:    36 
BaB:   +3
Fort:  +9
Ref:   +11
Will:  +11
Init:  +8
AC:    19 /15 Flat /14 Touch.
Move:  30'

Improved Initiative (1st)
Weapon Finesse: Short Sword (3rd) 
Leadership (6th)
Lightning Reflexes (Drow Domain)
Sneak Attack +1D6
Summon Familiar (Rat, +2 Fort Saves)
Rebuke Undead
Spell-like Abilities 1/Day: Dancing Lights, Darkness,
and Faerie Fire.
Darkvision 120 feet,
 Light Blindness, 
SR 17, 
+2 Will vs. Spells and spell-like abilities.
Languages: Elven, Undercommon, Fullicasi (Regional), Drow Sign Language, Draconic, Duergar, Abyssal.
+2 Search, Spot and Listen, Find Secret Doors, 
Prof  All simple and Martial Weapons. Proficient with
Pistol Crossbow.
 Immune to Sleep spells. Speed 30', medium sized.
________

Short Sword +7 1D6+1 19-20/X2
Hand Crossbow +7 1D4 30' Increments See Poison for
other effects.
Dagger +4 Melee/ 6Thrown 1D4  10' Increments
________

Skills: Ranks/Bonus/Item?
Spot          4/+9/11  
Listen        4/+9/11  
Search        4/+9  
Hide          2/+16  
Move Silently 2/+16 
Forgery       1/+4  
Escape Artist 1/+5  
Disarm Device 3/+6/11  
Open Locks    3/+7/12
Disguise      2/+5/15  
Bluff         3/+8 
Intimidate    1/+6
Tumble        2/+6 
Climb         2/+2 
Ride          2/+6 
Jump          2/+2
Intimidate    3/+6  
Sense Motive  3/+6 
Decipher Script  1/+4 
Use Magic Device 2/+5  
Know-Religion    3/+6 
Know-Arcana      4/+7 
Spellcraft       4/+7 
Concentration    3/+4  
Know-History     2/+5
Heal             2/+5 
Diplomacy        8/+11

_____________________

Spells
CLERICAL
0 Level Orisons: 5
First Level: 4 (1 Domain)
Second Level: 3 (1 Domain)

Clerical Spells memorized 
0: Detect Magic*2, Detect Poison, Create Water*2 
1: Cure Light Wounds*2 (1d8+3), Protection from Evil, Change Self (trickery)
2: Hold Person, Silence, Invisibility (trickery)

***=cast.

Domain Spells: 
Drow 1st Cloak of Dark Power (FRCB), 2nd Clairvoyance/Clairaudience. 
Trickery: Change Self, 2nd Invisibility.

SORCERER
Spells Known: 
0: Detect Magic, Quick Boost, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Daze.
1: Charm Person, True Strike

-----Spells per Day-----
Level          0       1
-----          -       -
1              5       3

________________________

Familiar: Rat (Blacktail ) <= rename him if you like.
HD 1 HP 18 Tiny Animal Init:+2 Speed 15, Climb as
well, AC 15 Attack +4/Bite 1D3-4.
Scent, Fort +8 Ref:+11 Will:+10 
Str 2 Dex 15 Con 10 Int 6 Wis 12 Cha 2
Balance +10, Climb +12, Hide +18, Move Silently +10
Spot :4 Listen +4
Weapon Finesse: Bite. Grants Alertness within
5'.Improved Evasion, Empathic Link, Share Spells.
(Spells & Powers) Damage Reduction 5/+1, Speak Drow.

________________________
---

level up:

+1 lvl Cleric

 Feat: Leadership

 Skills: Diplomacy +5

 Saves: Fort+1, Will+1

 Bab: +0
_______

I guess you shouldn't know that Kitana. (though it makes little difference)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry about that.

Can't figure out where my book is but I do want to go up in level for cleric. Either way I'm still here.  (though we really shouldn't know what Vitrene has got, should we?)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 22, 2003)

I understand about RL complications. 
Let me know if I can send you any Info to help complete your Leveling up etc...

As far as Vitrene goes, don't worry about it...see the IC thread...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

lol

Some very nice drow spells?  because I can't find the drow book either.  Disorganized am I this week. (month...year...who am i kidding?)


----------



## Uriel (May 4, 2003)

Damage to the Party

Arngen: 10
Brogark: 62 HP
Enraela: 13 HP
Gentaria: 24 HP
Grolvus: 34 HP
Jikull: 47 HP
Vitrene: 23 HP
Wesellu: 8 HP

So, I take it that a short rest is in order, at least. 
(Peeks from behind the Wozard's Curtain for a second:'I'm not going to ambush you, and it won't reflect badly on your Quest in the least, I just want you to be at full Magic, and as full in  HOP as possible, really.)

Ater a day/night of rest, the Drow will all heal 6HP, Jikull and Brogark will heal 7, and Grolvus will heal 5.

If Kitana and Jemal will heal the others, just let me know here what spells you are casting and for whom, s as to fascillitate an easier move on to the next Chapter.

As far as Serpenteye's new Character goes, e is just waiting for the write-up from me, though he can go ahead and start 'roleplaying' him now...


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

FYI in case anyone missed the announcement in the other thread....Krizzel will no longer be playing on enworld.


----------



## Uriel (May 9, 2003)

ACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not Grolvus 

I missed why he will not be playing, could you link it or something.
Sorry to see him go.

Well, unlike Brogark, I will really want to get a replacement player for Grolvus, as he is part of a team and all...


Dammit.

Uriel


----------



## Caliber (May 9, 2003)

It seems the largest problem with PbP games is that they take so long, that peoples RL always ends up interfering.

Damn you RL, getting in my way!

Sorry to see him go. (and not hanging out in the main area of the forum, yeah I missed it.)


----------



## Uriel (May 9, 2003)

On second thoughts, I think I will play Grolvus as an NPC.
6 Players ought to move along at a much better pace.
I really did like Krizzel's posting style, thogh much of it was in email, as Grolvus is a sneaky Bastard.

So, 6 Players, 2 NPCs, that ought to work.
I noted that Kitana is away for 4 days or so, so feel free to roleplay amongsth yourselves.

A Note: I have decided to use Scry as an aid to help identify Magic Items. Enraela and Gentaria, as well as Wesellu have the ability.
Anyone wishing to identify things that they may have found, go ahead and roleplay the asking etc...from someone able to Scry them. Do it in email, preferred, with an attachment so that i can see everything as well.
This comes from a frustration in the fuzzy nature of Identifying them, which leads to lots of note keeping and sometimes DMs forgetting to factor the bonuses in (This is happening in a RL game Iplay in).
As well, I really like Scry,and I want to see t get used.
The description is just silly, with the skill being useful prett much only when one finds a magic scrying device.
In my RL games, I use Runes for the Cleric/Druid/Shaman characters, as well as allowing Tarot and other sources for Portents/Omens/Redes that affect gameplay <or at least affect the players views, thus affecting gameplay that way>.

Whew.


----------



## Uriel (May 11, 2003)

I'm not going to be around Sunday until later (midnight my time in California), my 'it happens about once a mnth' RL game is here Woohoo!
Ill get back to you all when I get home from it.

Thanks, uriel


----------



## Uriel (May 12, 2003)

After a Night's rest...

I still need to see what healing Spells are used and on Whom.

Arngen: 4
Brogark: 55 HP
Enraela: 7 HP
Gentaria: 18 HP
Grolvus: 29 HP
Jikull: 40 HP
Nuthrak:Full HP
Wesellu: 2 HP


----------



## Uriel (May 19, 2003)

Well, my HD crashed..my BRAND NEW HD.
I have a tech coming to look at it late Monday/early tues. I will try to post from work until then, sorry.


Uriel


----------



## Serpenteye (May 20, 2003)

That sucks, sorry.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 20, 2003)

I don't remember which one she used on Arngen earlier.

Cure Minor Wounds - Wesellu
Cure Minor Wounds - Arngen
Cure Minor Wounds - Enraela

Cure Light Wounds - Jikull
Cure Moderate Wounds -  Brogark
Cure Moderate Wounds - Gentaria
Cure Moderate Wounds - Grolvus

Cure Serious Wounds - Brogark
Cure Serious Wounds - Jikull


----------



## Uriel (May 23, 2003)

Kitana, let's make it easy and use a House Rule of mine that I have been thinking abouty implementing in this game.

I allow Clerics (Evil as well) to Spontaneously Convert spells to Healing for followers of their God <Good Clerics can do the same into Harm spells against 'Enemies' of their Gods>.
SO, with that in  mind, I am sure that you can burn off spells to heal everybody without too much hassle.


My HD does seem to be wacked, altrhough a tech friend is coming over tomorrow to try a few other things to revive it. I will probably have to send it back in to the company I bought it from.
My Roomate has graciously allowed me to use her laptop until then, so I will be able to run from it.
Many of my campaign notes are on my HD however, so I will need to recreate them.
As well, Ifg Folks can send me the most recently updated versions of their characters (especially Serpenteye, as I had his on my HD), I can reprint them and go from there.

Thanks, and look for a 'moving the story forward' post tomorrow.

Reminder: Everyone is Healed full through Enraela and Gentaria .
For the Record, Enraela, Gentaria and Wesellu count as 'Followers of Lolth' If Arngen also wants to worship the Spider Goddess. that is fine, since I really didn't spell out his Deific Allegiance.


Thanks again for your patience.



-Uriel


----------



## Serpenteye (May 30, 2003)

Did you get my e-mail, Uriel?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 1, 2003)

I did not Serpenteye, could you please resend it?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 1, 2003)

ok


----------



## Uriel (Jun 3, 2003)

My comp is back eberyone, Ill be using lots of maps etc now woohoo!
I have access to all of the characters again, thank you everyone for sending them.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2003)

So what do I need to know about this bugbear?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 9, 2003)

Festy_Dog will betaking over Grolvus, folks. Please introduce yourselves etc...


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi.
My name is Dalamar and I'm addicted to play by post games. I've noticed this... What? You mean introduce who we're playing?
Oh... 

I'm playing Arngen, a roguish drow male that is trying to sneak in as much quality time with his mistress as possible.


----------



## Caliber (Jun 9, 2003)

I have the reigns on Wesellu, a seer who has had some troubling visions as of late.

He is determined to find that door. Some concerns as to his wholeness of mind could possibly be found.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 9, 2003)

Introductions:
'Hi, I'm Vrognar, and I'm a Koboldaholic... Sure most trolls like to eat a kobold here and there, but the little buggers are just so cute & tasty that I can't help myself. My friend Rugalur says that they will just make me fat, but I said 'Trolls are thin and loathsome, rubbery' and all that. He says, nope! That was in 1st Ed, and we can get fat now. D'oh!'

Er, sorry.

It's my B-day, and I'm trying to post a few before I get kidnapped by cute girls for dinner/friends insisting that I go to some inane Stripclub/ any of a dozen other distractions from my TRUE PURPOSE, ENWorld.
Man, that sounds sad...

-Uriel/Ron


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2003)

lol, happy b'day 

Thx for the intros everyone. 

Btw, where can I get a character sheet and stuff for Grolvus?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Festy. I guess you already know who I am . In this game I'm playing Nurthrak, a greedy, scheming troll with an appetite for destruction (and Kobolds, Kuo-Toa and any other living or once-living thing.)  

--

Congratulations Uriel, may you have many more (cute girls, birthdays, kobolds).


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2003)

"I am Gentaria Ferach, a priestess of Lolth, that is all you need to concern yourself with."

(Happy B-day, btw)


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll be unable to post until after my RL game (once a month at this point  ), which should be late tonight my time (San francisco, Pacific standard).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

d'oh

apparently I forgot to introduce myself to Festy and wish Uriel a Happy B'Day




"I am Enraela Ferach, but you will call me _Mistress_."  *Cracks a whip*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KitanaVorr_
> *Cracks a whip*




lol


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

off to work, back in 10 hrs or so


----------



## Uriel (Jul 10, 2003)

Kitana (welcome back) and Jemal, just post here regarding any healing that you want to cast for yourselves or anyone else, thanks...


-Uriel


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

*smokebomb goes off*
BAM BAM BAM
*Smoke clears*

Kitana's character is on the floor dead

*evil laughter insues*

everyone sees a note on her dead body saying...  HAHA, i told u i would get my revenge.

-Yrtchull



PS: hijacking is fun, hehehe.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

:|


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

lol sorry.....


----------



## Uriel (Jul 27, 2003)

Hmmm...we seem at a stall, which is something i DON'T want to have, seeing as I AM going to finish this, my first ENWorld game, by the Gods.

So, can I see a show of hands as to who is still here?

I am playing Brogark and Jikull as NPCs at this point, with Brogark a perm NPC and Jikull on 'until I can get back into playing' mode, though i don't know if Leopold is coming back at this point. (I do talk to him in yahoo messenger from time to tie, but he seems frightfully busy with work).

I have a RL friend who just joined another game of mine, and who has read this thread (wow, some people seem to actually read my games and like em  ), he would love to come aboard if folks would prefer that. I have no problem playing the tag-team meat butchers further, however, as it makes for a faster game, having only 6 players instead of 8.

So, who is still onboard?

Thanks for your attention and a great game, btw...


-Uriel


----------



## Caliber (Jul 27, 2003)

Well I'm still around. My time is a bit more filled than it was earlier, but I can still squeeze in a good coupla posts. My problem recently has been more of a lack of A) things to respond to and B) inspiration. Lol.

School starts sometime next month, and then my time will be REALLY filled, as I am going to try to juggle a job, a girlfriend, school, and moving from my parents house (finally) all at the same time. So whether or not I can continue then is to be seen ...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 27, 2003)

ACK! Lack of inspiration...it sounds like you have become (Gasp) bored with the game...
It was bound to happen some time, but a DM doesn't think that it will happen so early in life....
Perhaps it's timeto hang up my Dice-Bag and head for the DMs Graveyard, there to lay my weary body down with the best of the Jolt-Guzzling/Fritos-Eating that have come before me.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2003)

Still around and will be for the foreseeable future. To heck with School! 


> *...as I am going to try to juggle a job, a girlfriend, school, and moving from my parents house (finally) all at the same time. *



 I've been doing just fine without three of those four things, you can do it too.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, you guys complaining about juggling girlfriends...what about poor me???
I work at a nightclub...I have to juggle, ahem, more than one young lady, or at least dodge them 

Maybe I should stop 'hanging out' with the House Music Girls...but they are so cute! Argh, the pain.
On a serious note, I have givenit some thought, and i am going to continue playing Jikull and Brogark as NPCs, to fascilitate a faster game.
As soon as I hear from KitanaVorr and the others, we will continue, hopefully at the fast pace that we had some time ago.
And now, some Inspiration for Wesellu Ferach
<goes to send another messed up 'Vision'...via email


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm still here, no worries about that.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Man, you guys complaining about juggling girlfriends...*



 Wrong answer, that was not the one I need to worry of the four (unfortunately).


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm still here, I'll stay as long as there's food left at the party. And since I'm currently travelling with such a tasty-looking smorgasbord of drow and humanoids I think I'll be here 'till the end.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 30, 2003)

whoops.. sorry all, brain fart.  I kept seeing this thread and thinking it was for the OTHER UAVS game that's going on right now.

I'm still here, planning on staying.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 30, 2003)

Ach...wait till I start the 3rd amd 4th ones....maybe I should change the way they look. 

'The Silver Door:UaVS' 
and
'Yrtchull's Return:UaVS'

Look better?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2003)

That'd be better, but it's more my fault than any problem with the titles, I just need to pay more attention to things as I go scrolling.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 31, 2003)

Just a suggestion, but couldn't '[UaVS] The Silver Door' work?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 31, 2003)

Sure, that is fine...

[UaVS] The Silver Door it is...

and [UaVS] Yrtchull's Return...

and...well, I don't want to spoil anything.

I'll soon be up to running a dozen games woohoo!


----------



## Jemal (Aug 2, 2003)

Damn, Uriel, you're more of an addict on here than me!

woot, mon.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 2, 2003)

Yep, I'm doomed...

Jemal, we're waiting on Gentaria for a suprise round action in the IC...


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey all. In the interest of cleaning things up a bit, I have retroactively given Wesellu an Identify wand (noe that the spell is worth a bit again) to let folks know what they may have found so far.

So, whilse it may not be in character for a scheming Drow Wizard to be so friendly, he has graciously agreed to just let you all know what you may have found, similar to what we did with Scry(RIP) a few months back in the interest of good gameplay.

Please email me with anything that you may have found that you suspect as magical, and I will reply to you (and Wesellu) with a full disclosure/description. I just fear that some of you may have forgotten things found way back when, and it would be a shame to not utilize some of the trinkets etc...

Festy, you may be a bit tricky, as the guy formerly playing your charcter isnt on here anymore. KitanaVorr (also awol for a bit) is his girlfriend, and when she gets back, Im sure that she can dig his version up for you.


bluehead69@yahoo.com


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 14, 2003)

It's all good, I'm sure it'll be cleared up in due time.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 18, 2003)

Er...hello?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm still here, clueless as to what happened though.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 18, 2003)

It was all going well for a time, then we seem to have self-combusted again. When I have time later this week I'll try to put up a post to maybe get us jumpstarted ...


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 18, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 18, 2003)

The situation as I see it,

We have 8 characters

Enraela:I am currently running her, awaiting either Kit's return or decision to cut this game.

Brogark:Run by me as an NPC.

Jikull:Run by me as an NPC

Grolvus:Festy has graciously taken the Bugbear's reigns.

Gentaria:Jemal is running her, though he has been absent here and there recently.

Arngenalamar is around for the most part.

Nurthrak: Serpenteye is here (as always  )

Wesellu: Caliber is here, as above.

Half of the Characters are pretty much NPCs right now, which  am fine with. I could ask other folks to play them (Brogark and Jikull definately), but honestly, I had wanted 6 those many months back, and as you folks remember, I kept saying 'OK, sure, jump in'.
I actually prefer running them as NPCs at this point.

You are in the last leg of this thing, not too far from one of several conclusions. At a rough guess, I'd say 80% 'finished' with the adventure. At conclusion, I will give one of several options.
I am going to be kicking off an adventure in the Drow City, a more free-form thing without the constraints of a House (or with them as the players prefer). I am going to temporarily 'retire' these characters, as they will each have things to do regarding the cause/effects of their findings and actions (if they survive, that is).
I will offer each of you folks an auto-in for the next adventure though you may design your own characters.
 <40Pt base, since I have set the standard with that>

Your playing has really been a creative thing, inspiring me to flush out this setting (and consider using it for a RL group as well).
Honestly, I have pretty much improvised the entire thing (with a skeletal framework).

So, we stand near the end, though I will pick things up a bit later with regards to these (surviving) characters in Thelaru'acli, whilst allowing those who wish to play others of whatever sort.

I hoe that wasn't longwinded or overly repetaitive, as I have had about 4 hours of sleep right after a gruelling 13 hour shift at my club.

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Aug 18, 2003)

Festy, clueless in what regard?

You folks are in the Duergar stronghold, you were pausing to heal, etc whilst the 2 rogues (you and Arngen) scouted ahead.
You waited at the base of the stairway while Arngen checked out a passageway leading elsewhere.
The passageway led to a room, where several members of the rival House (Cessuli) lay, cut to ribbons.
Arngen (who survived because I rolled a dratted '1' on the Flailing Dreadnaught's Spot roll....grr!) then saw the Flailing Dreadnaught, a truly ugly guardian that the Duergar had created descend from the ceiling, (as it moves by flight), from a round 'hole' depression, where it waited when not killing.

The Dreadnaught then heard you other folks, shot back up into the ceiling and proceeded to move to your chamber (with Arngen running back as well to warn you all). The Dreadnaught, who has a 32AC unless it 'flails', then descended and attacked your group, where it was killed, promarily through Grolvus and Arngen being able to Sneak Attack it thanks to the big bruisers whacking it a bunch (Kudos to Nurthrak and Jikull). Enraela's bless also helped, as several aof your group's attacks hit because of it (by 1 etc...)

The dreadnaught was killed, it's guts opened and a lad of loot discovered.

Does that help?

I hope so,

Uriel


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 18, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *...thanks to the big bruisers whacking it a bunch (Kudos to Nurthrak and Jikull)....
> *




Funny thing is, I had no idea what it could do and actually intended to grapple it. That would have been rather unpleasant.
Good that Nurthak had better sense than me.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Uriel_fire_of_Heaven_
> Festy, clueless in what regard?




I've kept up with the game fine, thx for the summary though. 

Just the abrupt halt in posting that I didn't understand, but thats one of the risks involved with PbP gaming I guess.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 19, 2003)

Oh... KitanaVorr left the boards (as you know) for a bit, I'm not sure if she'll be back. As well, jemal seems to be posting less as well.

Why don't thjose with spells go ahead and repick/replenish them
as well (Wesellu and Gentaria).


----------



## Uriel (Aug 23, 2003)

Gods...ENWorld just ate my post relating to allof the Items found up to the current point of the adventure...I'll try to have it up <again> within the hour (Sheesh...)


----------



## Uriel (Aug 24, 2003)

It's taking a bit longer than expected tp catalougue these items.

Caliber, could you send me anything that I have let you 'Identify' with your Scry, please...

I don't want to contradict anything from earlier, but I am prepared to just reroll some of these things of need be. It is quite a lot of loot, acually.

Thanks, Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Aug 25, 2003)

All right, folks, quite a bit of loot...

From the troglodytes encountered at the Boat-Landing

Potion of Bull's Strength 6th Level (6 minutes duration)

Great Axe +2

Short Sword +1

Bracers of Defense +2

Ring of Swimming

Potion of Invisibility

From the Kuo-Toa Lair

Belt Giant Strength +6

Necklace Adaptation

Potion Cat's Grace 7th Level
Potion Cure Light Wounds 1D8+4 4th Level
Potion Levitate 5th Level
Potion Pass without trace 4th Level
Potion Rage
Potion Cure Serious Wounds 3D8+10 10th Level
Potion Bull's Strength 5th Level
Potion Cure Moderate Wounds 2D8+4 4th Level
Potion <Oil> Greater Magic Weapon  +5 <Yes, 20th Level use>

Ring of Protection +1
Ring of Evasion
Ring of the Ram 49 Charges

Scroll:Arcane-Tenser's Floating Disc  7th Level casting
Scroll:Arcane-Passwall 10th Level Caster casting

Scroll-Divine-Heroe's Feast 12th Level casting

Greatsword: +3
Armband :Natural Armor +2
Glaive +1, Ghost Touch
Small shield +2
Hand axe +2


As it stands, I am controlling 4 characters, 2 of which would 'demand' a big share/rights to pick (Enraela and Gentaria)

However, you remaining folks are still playing, and thus more deserving of Loot. As well, although Serpenteye changed characters, in a similar vein to letting the players get dibs over the Drow Clerics, I want him to have a fair share as well.

Why doesn't everyone email me their 3 picks for a start . There are 28 Items in total, we should be able to get everyone some cool loot. I won't let the NPCs pick anything until after you all get a choice item <Their 1st round pick is = to your 2nd round pick>.



bluehead69@yahoo.com

-Uriel


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2003)

Sorry I've been awol a lot lately, but things are getting into a better way now, So I should be returning to my former near-glory.


In other words, I'll be posting more than once or twice a week now, perhaps up to multiple times a day if depending on what happens with... other stuff.

(Oooh. that sounds so mysterious..  )


----------



## Uriel (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, good to hear Jemal.
You saw the above post, so email me with your 3 picks of the loot
and we can divy it up, eh?

Everyone will get theor first pick, barring conflicts between multiple folks, then their second blah blah...


----------



## Uriel (Aug 26, 2003)

So, here's how I did this. If there was no contention, I gave the item to the requesting person. There was only one that I 'diced for' in the first go around. The Belt was popular, but only one person asked for it as their first pick, so he got it.

First Picks:

Arngen: Amulet of Natural Armor +2

Grolvus: Ring of Swimming

Nurthrak: Belt of Giant Strength +6 (like he needs it)

Gentaria: Ring of the Ram-49 Charges

Wesellu: Ring of Evasion

Second Picks:

 Small Shield +2
Grolvus: Oil of Greater Magic Weapon+5
Nurthrak:Greatsword +3
Gentaria: Bracers of Armor +2
Wesellu: The 2 Arcane Scrolls:Tenser's Disc<7th>,Passwall<10th>
Enraela:Necklace of Adaptation
Brogark:Ring of Protection +1
Jikull:Glaive+1,Ghost Touch (he already has 10' reach, yikes)

Group: Scroll-Divine-Heroe's Feast 12th Level casting <Group>

Round Three:

Grolvus: Potion of Cure Serious Wounds 3D8+10
Nurthrak:
Gentaria: 
Wesellu: 
Enraela:
Brogark:Hand Axe +2
Jikullotion of Bull's Strength <5>

Let me know what you folks want out of the remaining stuff. Just email me 3 picks, that way everyone should get at least one thing that they want from the sremaining stuff.

Great Axe +2
Short Sword +1
Potion of Invisibility
Potion Cat's Grace 7th Level
Potion Cure Light Wounds 1D8+4 4th Level
Potion Levitate 5th Level
Potion Pass without trace 4th Level
Potion Rage
Potion Cure Moderate Wounds 2D8+4 4th Level


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 1, 2003)

Bump...

(did you get emails from everybody?)


----------



## Uriel (Sep 2, 2003)

Ack. I haven't been able to get on ENWorld for a few days for some reason...Catching up now.

Round Two should read that Arngen has the Small Shield +2, I accidently ommited his name.

Round Three

Arngen: Potion of Cat's Grace
Grolvus: Potion of Cure Serious Wounds 3D8+10
Nurthrak:Great Axe +2
Gentaria: Potion Cure Moderate Wounds
Wesellu: Potion of Invisibility
Enraelaotion of Levitate
Brogark:Hand Axe +2
Jikullotion of Bull's Strength <5>


Round Four

Grolvusass Without Trace Potion
Arngenotion of CUre Light Wounds
Nurthrakotion of Rage
Weselluotion of Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1 (given by Enraela)
Enraela:
Brogark:
Jikull:Short Sword +1 (he throws them)


 ENraela gave Wesellu a potion fro her store as an equalizer in the picks, besides he seems to need them these days.

IG post later today/tonight

-Uriel


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm as rich as a Troll!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

Slow...

Caliber, an spells you want to cast prior to heading up the stairs?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

OoC: Gained XP to reach next level for all <Min +300XP>.
gained 30,000 GP in choice of monies each as a reward.

Potential for continuance, but Game successfully concluded as of now. Woohoo! In under a year.


I feel pretty good at my first PbP concluding, as I said it would a year ago (in the face of folks saying that PbPs never finish).

I just want to thank you folks, both those who started way back then and those who filled in (festy_dog).

I'm gong to take a bit of a rest with this one, though I'd like to see these guys in action again in the not-too-distant-future.


Your thoughts?

-Ron


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 10, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Potential for continuance, but Game successfully concluded as of now. Woohoo! In under a year.
> 
> I feel pretty good at my first PbP concluding, as I said it would a year ago (in the face of folks saying that PbPs never finish).



That is indeed a rarity. I've played a lot of PbPs but only one before this one reached its natural ending. It's ironic that this game, with this disharmonious group of evil characters, managed to pull it trough to the end when so many good aligned games on this board have been left hanging. It's a testament to your skill and perseverance. Kudos.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> I just want to thank you folks, both those who started way back then and those who filled in (festy_dog).



 Thank you. It's been a blast. 



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> I'm going to take a bit of a rest with this one, though I'd like to see these guys in action again in the not-too-distant-future.



Nurthrak will soon grow tired of the decadent luxuries of the city, wine and prostitutes can only sate his appetites for so long. He's already beginning to hunger for the more primal pleasures of (doing unspeakable things with the bodies of his victims). He'll take any excuse to go out on another hunt.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 10, 2003)

A big thank you from me to you, Uriel, the game was a blast. 

I gotta say, I got really fond of Arngen (though the reverse probably isn't true since fondness is for the lesser races  ) and I'm looking forward to you building a new quest for the characters. Besides, we never got to meet Yrtchyll, so there's at least a time when we'll be needed for the other game, if not for one of our own.

Amazing!


----------



## Uriel (Nov 11, 2003)

:O
Well, thanks.

I am thinking up something now that you folks aren't under Enraela's thumb anymore.

As far as Yrtchull goes, Wesellu was his best friend, ao perhaps he might have a Dream or something that his friend is still alive.

Of course, that group is 7 strong now, so having you folks jump in would be a bit crowded right now.
i do likeall of the notes,ect that I have ammassed on this little mini-setting, and I plan on using it for a RL game as well, in addition to planning more UaVS games here.

Thank the Gods Serpenteye and Dalamar pointed out the DR changes, that Devil was really going to make short work of the rest of the party ...His attacks were +25,+20,+15,+10  2D8+15 and a +22 Gore or Bite 2D6+4 or something.
Ugh...


----------



## Caliber (Nov 11, 2003)

I had a blast, and would glady return in the form of Wesellu (the oft distracted and maybe a little schizophrenic Seer) 

I have to say I'm glad we finished though. I was worried I'd never participate in a PbP that didn't break up halfway through!


----------



## Uriel (Nov 11, 2003)

Caliber said:
			
		

> I had a blast, and would glady return in the form of Wesellu (the oft distracted and maybe a little schizophrenic Seer)
> 
> I have to say I'm glad we finished though. I was worried I'd never participate in a PbP that didn't break up halfway through!




No chance of that, I am a dogged as a Pitbull whe it comes to finishing games.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 12, 2003)

That was kewl, I've never finished a PbP before.



> Originally posted by *Uriel*
> _I just want to thank you folks, both those who started way back then and those who filled in (festy_dog)._




No problem, it was definitely worth it. 



> Originally posted by *Uriel*
> _I'm gong to take a bit of a rest with this one, though I'd like to see these guys in action again in the not-too-distant-future._




Sounds good to me.



> Originally posted by *Uriel*
> _Gained XP to reach next level for all <Min +300XP>._




Does that mean Grolvus is effectively lvl 9 now?


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 12, 2003)

*Some questions*

What character level is Nurthrak, for the purpose of feats? It's a bit complicated since his HD, level, and ecl are all different. He has 2 feets now, so I guess he can't be above 5th level. 

Did the Double-Sword wielding Drow Nurthrak carried trough the portal have any valuable equipment or money?

He's got quite a lot of equipment he'd like to sell. If he takes his time, skipping the middle man and sells it directly to other adventurers or warriors, can he sell it for the market value?

How long time would it take to commission a Large Mithril Full Plate armor of Moderate Fortification? (37000gp) And get his hands on a Cloak of the Bat (26000gp)?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 12, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> What character level is Nurthrak, for the purpose of feats? It's a bit complicated since his HD, level, and ecl are all different. He has 2 feets now, so I guess he can't be above 5th level.



Since we are using 3.5 rules now (Arngen lost Uncanny Dodge    ), you gain feats according to the sum of you racial HD plus any class levels you might have.
Unless there's something wrong with your core trolliness, you should have at least 6HD, giving you 3 feats.

Of course, the rest of us are ECL 9 after this latest level-up, so you might be a watered version.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 12, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Since we are using 3.5 rules now (Arngen lost Uncanny Dodge   ), you gain feats according to the sum of you racial HD plus any class levels you might have.




Thanks.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Of course, the rest of us are ECL 9 after this latest level-up, so you might be a watered version.




I am . I have only 4 HD, the reason why my HPs were no better than the elven clerics. But I have killer stats and regeneration and elemental resistance make up for the low HPs .  

Uriel, do you allow the Monster Feat _Improved Natural Attack_ to stack with itself?


----------



## Jemal (Nov 12, 2003)

well, I'm finally back from my.. um, 2 week, I think, hiatus, and I can't say how sad I am that i missed the end of Silver Door.  If you do start a second chapter (Which I think most would like), Just tell me if you want Crazy Genny along.

Now to go catch up on 2 weeks worth of posts .. *Shudders*


----------



## Uriel (Nov 13, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> well, I'm finally back from my.. um, 2 week, I think, hiatus, and I can't say how sad I am that i missed the end of Silver Door.  If you do start a second chapter (Which I think most would like), Just tell me if you want Crazy Genny along.
> 
> Now to go catch up on 2 weeks worth of posts .. *Shudders*




ACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel quiet the heel right now. 
You folks were half a round from the end as it was...

It isn't totally ended, if you want to post anything, but you have brought the Door back to Ferach's hands.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 13, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where is that feat listed?

I think I goofed in allowing a monster with a high ECl and a +3 template, but no biggie. He does have low HP, but a disgusting level of resistance verses dying.

Now why would you want mithril full plate, for Lolth's sake...?


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 13, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Where is that feat listed?



It's listed under Monstrous Feats in the SRD, I don't know whick book it is in.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Now why would you want mithril full plate, for Lolth's sake...?




Style , and protection. I've noticed that Nurthrak kept getting hit by iterative attacks, if I could raise his AC from 23 to 26 and at the same time negate 75% of all criticals and sneak attacks I would extend the time he can stay in battle before having to retreat and regenerate. Mithril increases the maximum dexterity bonus with 2, and since Nutty has a dex of 16 a mithril full plate armour would be perfect for him. I considered Adamantium for the 3/- DR but it would cost too much and lower his AC by 2, making him more vulnerable to Power Attacks.
Besides, Nurthrak has plans, and he needs to present the right image. An armour fit for a king would be very fit for Nurthrak .


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 13, 2003)

The feat's at the end of the Monster Manual.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 22, 2003)

IMPROVED NATURAL ATTACK  [GENERAL]
Prerequisite: Natural weapon, base attack bonus +4.
Benefit: Choose one of the creature’s natural attack forms. The damage for this natural weapon increases by one step, as if the creature’s size had increased by one category: 1d2, 1d3, 1d4, 1d6, 1d8, 2d6, 3d6, 4d6, 6d6, 8d6, 12d6. 
A weapon or attack that deals 1d10 points of damage increases as follows: 1d10, 2d8, 3d8, 4d8, 6d8, 8d8, 12d8.


----------

